# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دوره التكنولوجيا في ممارسات الموارد البشريه تعقد في تونس لبنان مصر الاردن المغرب دبي

## دورة تدريبية

*
*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*التكنولوجيا والتوجهات الحديثة في ممارسات الموارد البشرية*
*
باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات* *
**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون*

*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*ماكن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255



*وفيما يلي بقية دورات ادارة الموارد البشرية  :*
*·       دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في إدارة الموارد البشرية.**·       دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في ادارة شؤون الموظفين**·       دورة النظريات الحديثة لتقييم الأداء**·       دورة البرنامج المتكامل في إعداد المدربين**·       دورة إدارة الموارد البشريه وفقاً لمدخل إدارة الجودة الشاملة**·       دورة المعايير الدولية والجوانب الكمية في إدارة الموارد البشرية*
*·       دورة انماط الشخصيات وادارة الاخرين*
*·       دورة مدخل الى ادارة الموارد البشرية**·       دورة مهارات تحفيز الذات والاخرين**·       دورة مهارات ادارة الموارد البشرية وربطها بالاهداف الاستراتيجية*
*·       دورة الاجراءات المتقدمة لسياسات شؤون الموظفين والتطوير الاداري**·       دورة تصميم نظم التدريب والمراجعة الاستراتيجية للعمليات التدريبية*
*·       دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال**·       دورة إستراتيجيات و تقنيات إدارة الموارد البشرية الفعالة**·       دورة الاخصائي المعتمد في الموارد البشرية**·       دورة تكنولوجيا الموارد البشرية – التحول إلى إستحقاق ثورة المعلومات**·       دورة تصميم الهياكل التنظيمية والتوصيف الوظيفي**·       دورة تطبيقات الجودة الشاملة في ادارة الموارد البشرية**·       دورة السياسات الحديثة لشؤون الأفراد والموظفين**·       دورة افضل ممارسات وسياسات تطوير وصيانة الموارد البشرية**·       دورة الابتكار في إدارة الموارد البشرية وسعادة الموظفين**·       دورة إدارة القوى البشرية وإعداد الكفايات**·       دورة الاتجاهات المعاصرة لعمليات التدريب والتنمية البشرية الحديثة**·       دورة السياسات الحديثة للتطوير الإداري والموارد البشرية**·       دورة المعايير الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية وتطوير شؤون الموظفين*
*·         دورة الأدوات الفعالة والحديثة لإعداد هياكل الأجور والحوافز**·         دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة فى اقتصاديات الموارد البشرية**·       دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في إدارة المواهب وتنمية الجدارات**·       دورة إدارة الموارد البشرية لغير المختصين**·       دورة إدارة وتخطيط التعاقب الوظيفي والتوطين الفعال**·       دورة الأنظمة المتكاملة والحديثة في التدريب والتطوير الوظيفي**·       دورة التكنولوجيا والتوجهات الحديثة في ممارسات الموارد البشرية*


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

